

Properties of galaxies reproduced by a hydrodynamic simulation - privong
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v509/n7499/full/nature13316.html

======
privong
The abstract is:

 _Previous simulations of the growth of cosmic structures have broadly
reproduced the ‘cosmic web’ of galaxies that we see in the Universe, but
failed to create a mixed population of elliptical and spiral galaxies, because
of numerical inaccuracies and incomplete physical models. Moreover, they were
unable to track the small-scale evolution of gas and stars to the present
epoch within a representative portion of the Universe. Here we report a
simulation that starts 12 million years after the Big Bang, and traces 13
billion years of cosmic evolution with 12 billion resolution elements in a
cube of 106.5 megaparsecs a side. It yields a reasonable population of
ellipticals and spirals, reproduces the observed distribution of galaxies in
clusters and characteristics of hydrogen on large scales, and at the same time
matches the ‘metal’ and hydrogen content of galaxies on small scales._

Unfortunately there doesn't appear to be a preprint available yet (Wed May 7
21:14 UTC)

~~~
privong
Preprint is now available:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.1418](http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.1418)

